# Fly Line that doesn't curl



## O’io (Mar 13, 2018)

Airflo


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

For floating lines, I have had great success avoiding the dreaded tangles with Rio and Scientific Anglers. Horrible luck with Airflo.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Was it the new Monic Henley line? I've noticed less memory in the new line than in the older Monic clear.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> Was it the new Monic Henley line? I've noticed less memory in the new line than in the older Monic clear.


He chimed in on the Monic Henley thread about how the Monic line he used in the past had too much memory and I asked if he had tried the new Monic Henley clear. I use it and it barely has any memory compared to any of my other lines including SA Grand Slam Mastery and Tropical Punch. Maybe he didn’t see the replies after he post.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have had pretty good luck with RIO Flats pro.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

The new Monic Henleys, SA Amplitude Smooth, and even the new Cortland Tropic plus line seems to behave the best for me. Probably in that order as well.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Rio lines have never coiled on me. The Cortland LQ lines do coil up sometimes, that being said I still prefer them over Rio.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

They all have coil to some extent. RIO bonefish was the worst for me, Cartland 444 was not as bad, and now I am using Airflo Punch and I like the way it cast, but it has a little memory you have to deal with.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Now I'm confused so I'll look up Monic Henely and see how much it is. Then look at Rio, SA
Wait some of you don't like those


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Now I'm confused so I'll look up Monic Henely and see how much it is. Then look at Rio, SA
> Wait some of you don't like those


You can call Monic and talk to an actual person and not a secretary, an actual guy that knows about the products they produce and sell. I’m very happy with my Monic Henley in 8wt and also their customer service.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I put Monic Henley 12wt. In my cart at Amazon. Haven't ordered it yet waiting for more post


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I put Monic Henley 12wt. In my cart at Amazon. Haven't ordered it yet waiting for more post


Buy it directly from Monic so you support the business and not the middle man (Amazon). I got mine in three days.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> I put Monic Henley 12wt. In my cart at Amazon. Haven't ordered it yet waiting for more post


Just so you know... https://monic.com/pages/recycle-program


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

pointblank said:


> Just so you know... https://monic.com/pages/recycle-program


SOAB I wish I knew this when I ordered...


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> SOAB I wish I knew this when I ordered...


 That's how it works, you order it, then send your old line in with your order# and then get a credit. You may still be able to do it depending on when you ordered it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool I’m going to do that


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

SA Tarpon taper is a great line, I have been using it for years.
The clear lines are the ones that can be curly. I was told not to stretch them. 
I used Cortland LC this past season and it Didn’t tangle too much. 
I just put a Monic Henley on my 8. We we see. 

If I ever get wind tangles, Ill drag all the line behind the boat for 100 yards or so with no fly on it. 
This helps if you get in the bad habit of pushing the fly line around on the deck with your feet or you put the line on the reel the wrong way. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

pointblank said:


> Just so you know... https://monic.com/pages/recycle-program


Do you have to recycle the same wt line ?


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

tx8er said:


> Do you have to recycle the same wt line ?


I do not believe so...may want to call and verify first though to be sure.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I tried to chat on the Monic web site to see if i could return my Monic clear but it was to slow.
Ill call them tomorrow


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I tried to chat on the Monic web site to see if i could return my Monic clear but it was to slow.
> Ill call them tomorrow


They don’t specify what line you have to return to get the discount so I’m assuming it doesn’t matter. They have great customer service, I have spoken with them three times.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Try this before buying new line, it works if sheath isn’t twisted around core.
I find myself having to do it every few days.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

^ haven't seen that one yet, looks interesting.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

I purchased a new #12 Monic Henley Phantom Tip and used it for two weeks last June and I really like it. No coiling, floated high throughout the two weeks i used it and it performed well both in close and at distance. Casting the entire line was easily achieved and what really impressed me most is how effortless and how far it roll casted.
FWIW I was using a line management/stripping bucket but had no coiling or tangling issues with it in the bucket what so ever.
I'd steer clear of Airflow, their lines are two to three sizes thicker than most other comparable lines. I bought a bunch of them a couple of years ago on clearance from Sierra Trading and was very disappointed with them even at that price.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Anyone use the Monic on a Meridian? I'm trying to find decent lines (True to line weight) line to match up with an 8wt and 11wt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> Anyone use the Monic on a Meridian? I'm trying to find decent lines (True to line weight) line to match up with an 8wt and 11wt.


There is a line weight chart on the Monic site. I have been using the Monic Henley 8wt on my 8wt Edge and love it. The rod is a cannon, can’t compare to a Meridian as I have never held one.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I talked to Monic today. Someone actually answered the phone. I'm probably getting Henley, but Icicle Floating line and skyline where 2 he talked about
Im sending my old Monic Clear in for a rebate before I order


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Wulff BTT or STT

I've used a bunch of different lines and this imo is the best performance and durability for the money.

I pull the line off and stretch it before use and never have any issues.


----------

